# NO CAP IN ND EVER!



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Instead what I think we should institute a progam of HUNTER SUCCESS OPTIMIZATION!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

lay off the weed man


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> lay off the weed man


 :rollin:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hunter success optimization.....hmmmmm.....I think you mean annhilation.

How many drinks have you had today?
:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hell, pass some of that sh!t my way, gotta be some good stuff

CANNON BALL COMINNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Possibly you would want to move here before you start telling us what we need to do!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Please don't feed the troll....it only encourages him. :roll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Never say ever, I mean never! Or something like that!


----------

